#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-24
<mohamedalaa98> hey guys :D !
<mohamedalaa98> Anybody there?
<mohamedalaa98> ok, anyway I've submitted my app to the ubuntu app developer 6 months ago, in order to get it visible in the USC
<mohamedalaa98> it's in the pending review state 6 for 6 months from now, so Can someone please review it?
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-26
<cwayne> hello all
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-29
<coolbhavi> hi wendar
<coolbhavi> I am extremely sorry for the version mismatch that happened
<coolbhavi> wrt lintian
<wendar> missed him :(
<wendar> stuff happens, no worries. I'll email him
